# My iPad 2 is playing up [FROM:Mac]



## Phiknox (Nov 1, 2013)

A couple of days ago my iPad started to play up. It's hard to describe but my iPads screen kept on displaying a red overlay turning blacks and dark gray colours to a red. I restored my iPad thinking something was playing up (as I had just updated to iOS 7) and it caused no visible change. I went to bed and woke up the next day and the red pixels were gone so I just ignored it. it has been a few days and now it's doing the same thing but a green overlay. Is something wrong with my iPad that warranty can cover? I assume its a problem with the graphics card but I can't be sure and I don't want to waste my time speaking to Apple please help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: My iPad 2 is playing up*

Hi and welcome to TSF

Depending how long you have had it, I would contact the seller first.Maybe they would exchange it, if not contact Apple.

BG


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: My iPad 2 is playing up*

This is the Mac forum, I'll move this to the iOS forum where you can get help.


----------

